# Make your man feel like a man



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

It's important for our husbands to make us feel beautiful and like a wife not a roommate. It's also important we make our husbands feel like a man. Women need romance and connection like men need respect. Here are some tips that I know how to make your hubby feel like a man. (And yes I am pretty traditional) 

1. When they get home, greet them with a kiss and ask about their day. Ask them if they want something to drink and eat. (Unless ur already making dinner than ask them if they want a drink).
2. Don't nag, ***** or complain or address an issue until he has been home from work for a while and has had time to relax.
3. Don't fart, burp, or pee in front of him.
4. Keep up your appearance.
5. Appreciate the work he does for the family
6. Let them have guy time.
7. Let them relax and decompress. Men are not big talkers, don't talk to them like you talk to your girlfriends. 

Any comments or any tips to add?!


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

This is very good @katiecrna 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Oh and of course... Have sex with them, and enjoy it. You dont have to always say yes, but you need to put effort in to pleasing your man sexually. And initiate once in a while!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I disagree with #3. I've always peed in front of my partners. Going to the bathroom together to pee at a crowded party can be fun, for example. It never made my man feel like less of a man. I think burping or farting may make me seem less of a dainty WOMAN, but I didn't believe me doing these things will make him less of a man.. also, once you have been with someone for a couple of decades these things (pee burp and fart) are bound to happen around each other.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

katiecrna said:


> It's important for our husbands to make us feel beautiful and like a wife not a roommate. It's also important we make our husbands feel like a man. Women need romance and connection like men need respect. Here are some tips that I know how to make your hubby feel like a man. (And yes I am pretty traditional)
> 
> 1. When they get home, greet them with a kiss and ask about their day. Ask them if they want something to drink and eat. (Unless ur already making dinner than ask them if they want a drink).
> 2. Don't nag, ***** or complain or address an issue until he has been home from work for a while and has had time to relax.


The ride home from work is time to decompress his day, once home he gets a little time to change.

I'll ask him if he wants some if I'm already making or pouring, but I'm not going to stop what I'm doing to make him a snack and a drink!

Don't nag is a rule for everyone.
Don't complain? Well the polite thing to do is to warn that you're about to launch a complaint.




> 3. Don't fart, burp, or pee in front of him.
> 4. Keep up your appearance.



Farting and burping should be avoided by everyone unless they are in a private place.

Appearance... Have you brushed your teeth that day? You're good to go!





> 5. Appreciate the work he does for the family
> 6. Let them have guy time.


Appreciation goes both ways!
Friend time for both husband and wife!



> 7. Let them relax and decompress. Men are not big talkers, don't talk to them like you talk to your girlfriends.
> 
> Any comments or any tips to add?!



As I said, the ride home was decompress time. If you've got little ones, he needs a few minutes to change and then he better be ready to lend a hand with the little darlings.

If we give men a pass for not being comfortable with communicating, do women get a pass for not being comfortable with stepping out of their sexual comfort zone! Fvck NO! Men better learn how to communicate and women better learn how to rid themselves of their sexual repression.


View attachment 45721


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

katiecrna said:


> It's important for our husbands to make us feel beautiful and like a wife not a roommate. It's also important we make our husbands feel like a man. Women need romance and connection like men need respect. Here are some tips that I know how to make your hubby feel like a man. (And yes I am pretty traditional)
> 
> 1. When they get home, greet them with a kiss and ask about their day. Ask them if they want something to drink and eat. (Unless ur already making dinner than ask them if they want a drink).


Does this mean that when I come home from work that I can expect that he will treat me this way too?


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Does this mean that when I come home from work that I can expect that he will treat me this way too?




Yes. Whoever gets home first should start making dinner. It is proper respect to give someone a warm greeting (a kiss and a how was ur day), doesn't matter if it's a man or women. Whoever comes home last needs a second to decompress.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

> 3. Don't fart, burp, or pee in front of him.


Lol, what do you do if you're in Mexico on vacation and have a case of Montezuma's revenge where you're both stuck in the hotel room with only the one bathroom? 

Decades of life together means you are going to do all those things and more in front of your partner.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

It's all about the type of relationship you want. I'm more traditional. I don't want to be my husbands buddy. I don't want him to talk to me like he talks to his guy friends, I don't like crude language Bc I find it disrespectful. I don't like things being too comfortable. If you come home and your female boss annoyed you, don't tell me "I hate this ***** she needs to get laid". That's something you tell ur guy friends, don't ever say that to me. 
Same thing with the burping and farting, it's too comfortable. If a women can lift a cheek and blow a fart in front of her husband, that is the end of romance as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

katiecrna said:


> Yes. Whoever gets home first should start making dinner. It is proper respect to give someone a warm greeting (a kiss and a how was ur day), doesn't matter if it's a man or women. Whoever comes home last needs a second to decompress.


I'm normally home (with the kids) before my wife gets home. I usually cook dinner.

It doesn't have to be this man vs woman thing this thread seems to be ginning into.

Just treat each other like people you love. srsly


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

norajane said:


> Lol, what do you do if you're in Mexico on vacation and have a case of Montezuma's revenge where you're both stuck in the hotel room with only the one bathroom?
> 
> Decades of life together means you are going to do all those things and more in front of your partner.




Hahaha sometimes you can't control things. That's understandable.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> I'm normally home (with the kids) before my wife gets home. I usually cook dinner.
> 
> It doesn't have to be this man vs woman thing this thread seems to be ginning into.
> 
> Just treat each other like people you love. srsly


This.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> I'm normally home (with the kids) before my wife gets home. I usually cook dinner.
> 
> It doesn't have to be this man vs woman thing this thread seems to be ginning into.
> 
> Just treat each other like people you love. srsly


Exactly, do nice things for each other, it's not a contest. 

I have a tendency to do all the work at home, I realised I never give him a chance to pitch in or would say "oh your doing wrong"

A mistake on my part, now I encourage him & the results are now if I'm tired I get a lovely dinner made & the dishes washed. 



Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> It's all about the type of relationship you want. I'm more traditional. I don't want to be my husbands buddy. I don't want him to talk to me like he talks to his guy friends, I don't like crude language Bc I find it disrespectful. I don't like things being too comfortable. If you come home and your female boss annoyed you, don't tell me "I hate this ***** she needs to get laid". That's something you tell ur guy friends, don't ever say that to me.
> Same thing with the burping and farting, it's too comfortable. If a women can lift a cheek and blow a fart in front of her husband, that is the end of romance as far as I am concerned.


Would you be comfortable with a man who just simply doesn't act like you described, and doesn't have friends like you described? Is that part of your definition of a man?


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I believe there is a fundamental difference between men and women that is forgotten and that's why marriages get into slumps and people often complain they feel like they are just roommates and there is no passion. 
We all need to treat our spouses like we love them, of course. But sometimes women forget how important certain things are to men, like respect and sex. And sometimes men forget how important romance and connection is to women. We can't just treat the other person how we want to be treated because of these fundamental differences. It's important to know what specifically makes your partner happy.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening

Do what you can to make your partner happy, not in the expectation of getting something in return but because you enjoy seeing them happy.

Realize that real life is not a romance movie - people get sick, have bad breath in the morning, there are chores to be done. Don't expect perfection but do what you can to keep romance alive.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

samyeagar said:


> Would you be comfortable with a man who just simply doesn't act like you described, and doesn't have friends like you described? Is that part of your definition of a man?




Would I be comfortable? Of course, no one is perfect. My husband says crude things all the time to me. Sometimes I know he is just frustrated and venting. Other times I feel the need to remind him that that language makes me feel uncomfortable and that i am his wife not his buddy. 

Your trying to turn me into a sexist person. I am not at all, I'm actually a feminist. No I dont think that is the definition of a man, I was giving an example from my life.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> Would I be comfortable? Of course, no one is perfect. My husband says crude things all the time to me. Sometimes I know he is just frustrating and venting. Other times I feel the need to remind him that that language makes me feel uncomfortable and that i am his wife not his buddy.
> 
> *Your trying to turn me into a sexist person*. I am not at all, I'm actually a feminist. No I dont think that is the definition of a man, I was giving an example from my life.


No even in the slightest, but the entire premise of this thread is based on stereotypical example. I agree with the much broader sentiment that is try your best to treat your partner how they want to be treated to feel the most loved, but to be honest, the specifics listed in the OP wouldn't do a whole lot for me.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

samyeagar said:


> No even in the slightest, but the entire premise of this thread is based on stereotypical example. I agree with the much broader sentiment that is try your best to treat your partner how they want to be treated to feel the most loved, but to be honest, the specifics listed in the OP wouldn't do a whole lot for me.


In fairness, Kate was pointing out the things that makes her husband feel good, their marriage is a traditional one. It works for them.
Not everyone's marriage is the same, everyone is different. 
Different Strokes for different folks. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> View attachment 45721


This cannot be for real! Did they really publish those rules? :surprise:


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

@katiecrna - You will find traditional women like yourself to be a rare commodity on TAM and in the 21st century in general. Truly a shame, as you have earned my respect with this thread. Thank you for being you. You are appreciated out there by men like me more than you know.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

@samyeagar ok. I think the majority of men would agree that they would like to be treated as my above list. 
There's a bell shape curve, some people fall to the right, some people fall to the left. The majority of people are in the middle. That middle... Call it stereotypes, or I call it biology. Men and women are predisposed to certain traits, feelings, hormones, whatever. This has nothing to do with being sexist, it has to do with the inherent differences between man and women. Go look at the majority of animals in the wild. Yes we are evolved creators that have higher thinking and the ability to act on reason instead of instincts. But many of those instincts are still there.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> It's important for our husbands to make us feel beautiful and like a wife not a roommate. It's also important we make our husbands feel like a man. Women need romance and connection like men need respect. *Here are some tips that I know how to make your hubby feel like a man*. (And yes I am pretty traditional)
> 
> 1. When they get home, greet them with a kiss and ask about their day. Ask them if they want something to drink and eat. (Unless ur already making dinner than ask them if they want a drink).
> 2. Don't nag, ***** or complain or address an issue until he has been home from work for a while and has had time to relax.
> ...





MrsAldi said:


> In fairness, Kate was pointing out the things that makes her husband feel good, their marriage is a traditional one. It works for them.
> Not everyone's marriage is the same, everyone is different.
> Different Strokes for different folks.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


These tips wouldn't really work if my wife was the "your" she was referring to in the OP, but I digress


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

katiecrna said:


> It's important for our husbands to make us feel beautiful and like a wife not a roommate. It's also important we make our husbands feel like a man. Women need romance and connection like men need respect. Here are some tips that I know how to make your hubby feel like a man. (And yes I am pretty traditional)


For these you can definitely make it genderless and not Man vs woman, but as @katiecrna mentioned, she is being pretty traditional, so I can see where she is coming from.

Here is where these items rank for me:



katiecrna said:


> 1. When they get home, greet them with a kiss and ask about their day. Ask them if they want something to drink and eat. (Unless ur already making dinner than ask them if they want a drink).


Honestly don't care about this. I don't get until around 7pm (gone approx 14 hrs), so the moment I walk in the door I am more focused on just helping to get the kids settled in. I usually just make a quick shake for dinner and would rather not eat dinner at the time I get home as that just delays getting everyone settled in.




katiecrna said:


> 2. Don't nag, ***** or complain or address an issue until he has been home from work for a while and has had time to relax.


This is big for me. I have zero issues letting my wife vent but it is not fair to unload on me the moment I walk into the house. 



katiecrna said:


> 3. Don't fart, burp, or pee in front of him.


Not a biggie if this happens once in a while, but in general myself and my wife try to keep this to a minimum when around each other (not saying a dutch oven every once in a while isnt fun though  )



katiecrna said:


> 4. Keep up your appearance.


This is a big one for BOTH people. I am not talking about my W being all dolled up when I get home, but both people should make a conscious effort to not let themselves go, for both health reasons and to keep your partner attracted to you.



katiecrna said:


> 5. Appreciate the work he does for the family


Agreed, but I would say again for both people. Really, you are just trying to get away from being taken for granted.



katiecrna said:


> 6. Let them have guy time.


Not really important to me. As I mentioned, I am gone 14hr a day during the week. The time at home (IMO) should be spent helping out with the kids and trying to find alone time with my W. I go to the gym every morning before work, and that is perfectly fine as my "guy" time



katiecrna said:


> 7. Let them relax and decompress. Men are not big talkers, don't talk to them like you talk to your girlfriends.


Definitely agree on not being a big talker. My W understands that so it isn't an issue. Every once in a while she will think I am in a bad mood or angry at her, but I laugh at that b/c I just don't have much to say, probably thinking about baseball or something geeky lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MrsAldi said:


> In fairness, Kate was pointing out the things that makes her husband feel good, their marriage is a traditional one. It works for them.
> Not everyone's marriage is the same, everyone is different.
> Different Strokes for different folks.


I understand where Kate is coming from and that this is really about what her marriage/relationship is like.

The problem with posts like this is that most people reading it are not aware of her life. Instead what they see is someone telling everyone to act in a particular manner with no insight into their lives. 

What she posted works for her and of course some others. But it's too much of a stereotype for many marriages. So she is going to get replies that related what she posted to their own lives. I think that's called sharing and input.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> It's important for our husbands to make us feel beautiful and like a wife not a roommate. It's also important we make our husbands feel like a man. Women need romance and connection like men need respect. Here are some tips that I know how to make your hubby feel like a man. (And yes I am pretty traditional)
> 
> 1. When they get home, greet them with a kiss and ask about their day. Ask them if they want something to drink and eat. (Unless ur already making dinner than ask them if they want a drink).
> 
> ...


Interestingly Mr H is the romantic here, he is also a big manly man. 
Sex... we equally need that.
Respect, I have a bigger need for respect than he does.

Like some others have pointed out, when you try and tell others how they should be doing things it often comes across as looking down on others than trying to help them. 


Life is pretty damn good here, no need to follow any set of rules when you are a decent human being that loves and cares about those around you. Personally I am happier when I function on auto pilot as opposed to a prescribed set of rules, if I had to do that then I would feel like a failure.
Being a worthy partner should be an automatic state of being.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

katiecrna said:


> It's all about the type of relationship you want. I'm more traditional. I don't want to be my husbands buddy. I don't want him to talk to me like he talks to his guy friends, I don't like crude language Bc I find it disrespectful. I don't like things being too comfortable. If you come home and your female boss annoyed you, don't tell me "I hate this ***** she needs to get laid". That's something you tell ur guy friends, don't ever say that to me.
> Same thing with the burping and farting, it's too comfortable. If a women can lift a cheek and blow a fart in front of her husband, that is the end of romance as far as I am concerned.


I had to laugh reading this.. I consider myself pretty dang traditional & I liked your opening post.. 

But I do want my husband to talk to me like he talks to anyone else, including the guys.... I want him to BE himself.. and feel comfortable going there .. I love hearing about things at his work place.. though he wouldn't naturally be one to Talk rudely or crudely even among the guys.. he has even walked away from some co-workers where he thought they were way over the top.. he doesn't engage in that sort of talk himself.. so in reality.. he's still being "who he is"..


The whole farting thing.. Sometimes it just has to come out.. I mean you don't put it on anyone's face.. but we surely wouldn't see it as the end of romance either.. goodness how delicate is that.. 

I mean I have left the room to be respectful to not blow one.. but if I didn't .. he'd still love me & want to jump me [email protected]# I've definitely sat on the toilet peeing in front of him too.. this hasn't hurt our Passion for one another ..it's still there.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

My 1950s Betty Crocker cookbook says to remember to change your housedress, primp your hair and put on lipstick before hubby gets home.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Most men don't want a buddy, in their romantic partners. Men typically like authentic femininity, and most women like authentic masculinity. In a culture that tries to blur the two, it's not really working in most relationships. Don't think it's necessarily about being traditional, as much as it's about being true to who you are, and it's also very much about biology. I broke off my engagement, and testing the waters right now with a guy who is a police officer, very much an alpha male type. I don't care for labels, but let's label him that for now. I've always been naturally attracted to that type of man, and most women if their honest, like men who lead...like men who initiate. I read stories on here a lot of women who have lost their sexual desire for their men, and it usually boils down to the fact that they have taken over the male role in the relationship. And that's just not all that sexy, to most women.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Blondilocks said:


> My 1950s Betty Crocker cookbook says to remember to change your housedress, primp your hair and put on lipstick before hubby gets home.


This is in a cook book ? I know others are making fun here.. but that's kinda interesting... doesn't sound all that bad to me..it's just saying "try to look your best" to your man.. 

It's not like back then. they could tell us to put on some hot lingerie, meet him at the door.. drag him upstairs, seductively taking his clothes off while going down on him...but yeah.. that will do wonders for any marriage!


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

My tip is ask and listen to your man about what makes him feel like a man, not some woman (or other men) on a forum.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> *This is in a cook book ?* I know others are making fun here.. but that's kinda interesting... doesn't sound all that bad to me..it's just saying "try to look your best" to your man..
> 
> It's not like back then. they could tell us to put on some hot lingerie, meet him at the door.. drag him upstairs, seductively taking his clothes off while going down on him...but yeah.. that will do wonders for any marriage!


Yep. The cookbook also attempts to train a woman how to handle her day i.e. before breakfast - comb hair, apply makeup, a dash of cologne and earrings. It is an interesting look at yesterday. Thankfully cookbooks have gotten better at writing recipes. The recipes in this book require some experience and first hand knowledge of ingredients.


----------



## MikeTO (Aug 18, 2016)

Uses phrases like...That sounds great. Good idea.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

My little ex-wife used to blast my ass out of the bed in the middle of the night whenever she ate too many tomales.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's how you make your man feel like a man. 

Tell him to get naked and lay on the floor on his belly. Then you strip naked yourself and slather yourself head to toe in coconut oil. Drizzle some on his back and then lay down on top of him, your breasts on his back and then just slither and slide around on top of him and....

Whew!

(I gotta go.....be back in a minute....)


----------

